# Pedal distorsion con una valvula 12au7



## soloyosoyyo (Oct 20, 2011)

Hola a todos de nuevo. Les comento.
Queria montar este pedal de distorsion/overdrive que funciona con una valvula 12au7 y a 9 voltios. El caso es que soldar y hacer las placas y eso se me da bien, pero los calculos... soy demasiado novato para esto. 
Mi duda esta en que no se que impedancia tengo a la entrada y cual a la salida, supongo que a la entrada sera HiZ ya que las guitarras son de alta impedancia, segun tengo entendido, pero no se cual tengo a la salida. El hecho de que quiera saberla es porque me gustaria poder utilizar el pedal, tanto para usar una linea: Guitarra -->Pedal-->Ampli; como un linea que fuese: Linea-->Pedal-->Linea; para poder pasar por el pedal cosas que tenga grabadas en mi ordenador o samples(p.e. Una linea de bajo, programada con un sampler o similar) Supongo que tengo que usar un adaptador de impedancias o algo asi, pero estoy muy perdido, si alguien me pudiera decir que direccion tomar, se lo agradeceria mucho.
P.D. Si no se ve el circuito, por favor avisenme y diganme como tengo que hacer para ponerlo.


----------



## paloionico (Oct 22, 2011)

la 12au7 funciona con 9 volts?


----------



## soloyosoyyo (Oct 23, 2011)

Parece ser, todavia no lo he montado que no he podido pasar a comprar los componentes, pero en youtube hay videos de este pedal funcionando asi que supongo que si. No entiendo casi nada de valvulas la verdad.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 23, 2011)

A la entrada tenés 1 M y a la salida 100K.
La válvula podría funcionar a 9 volts pero necesitás una alimentación de por lo menos de 200 mA. A pilas te las traga de entrada y ni hablar de una batería de 9 v.
Y dije que puede funcionar porque la válvula tiene el filamento alimentado con bajo voltaje y en ese caso 9 volts en placa le permiten que ande. Claro que con distorsión, pero eso es lo que se busca, no?.


----------



## soloyosoyyo (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta aquileslor. Efectivamente, la alimentacion seria para alimentar con un adaptador de corriente de pedales, de esos de 9 volts y uno 500 mA y lo de la distorsion... pues si, es lo que se busca jejejeje. Un saludo y muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## diefer002 (Oct 26, 2015)

la valvula 12au7 tiene 9 patitas.. me perdi en el equema, alguna ayuda?


----------



## crimson (Oct 26, 2015)

Hola diefer002, bienvenido a la Comunidad. La 12AU7 tiene un punto medio en el filamento, cuando la usás con 6,3V. En este caso no se usa, ésa es la pata que te falta.





Saludos C


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 26, 2015)

diefer002 dijo:


> la valvula 12au7 tiene 9 patitas.. me perdi en el equema, alguna ayuda?



Zócalo entre patas 4 y 5 = 12,6 vca o vcc.-
Zócalo unir pata 4 con pata 5, entre esa unión y pata 9 = 6,3 vca o vcc.- 



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Marce (Oct 28, 2015)

Una correccion si bien es al primer post (hecho en el 2011) para que no se preste a confusion, este no es una distorsion, es un booster, que llega al overdrive, y personalmente suena mas polenta con la 12ax7, es un hermoso pedal, y tiene un sonido muy cremoso, muy muy particular.


----------

